# Anyone use poly wire electric fencing?



## AshleyK (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, my name is Ashley and this is my first post on this forum. I've been reading a lot of old posts which have been very informative. Please forgive me if this topic has been discussed in the past. I live in southern Louisiana and am in the research phase of raising meat goats. I have 2.5 acres to dedicate to a small number of goats. 

Currently we are looking at starting out with a 40' x 40' (4,780 v) electric fence and would like to go with poly wire because of the mobility and visibility of it. All of the information we're finding online says poly wire is used for temporary fencing only. Does anyone have any experience with poly wire...pros, cons? Thank you for any info you have.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We use electric net fencing. Poly wire didn't keep the goats in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Poly wire wont carry as much current as metal wire.
It CAN work if the goats are well trained to electric fencing, but it's not the best thing to use for perimeter fences. 
It's fine for inside pasture divisions since , even if they go through, they still are contained.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not sure if im using the same thing, as its called something different here, however I find it carries a stronger current than the metal wire if you buy the better stuff, and its all my friends have their 40 acers in, and its the only thing I care to even use since its something I can do pretty much by myself.
This is what I use, and have sold to allot of my customers who have been happy with it,
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...62|14366|28747?listingPage=true&Special=false

dont use this, 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...62|14366|35953?listingPage=true&Special=false

Make sure you get at least 2x the charger you think you will need, pay attention to the voltage vrs the miles, for instance I wanted over 9,000 volts in mine, for 2 acers I bought a 30 mile to get the charge I wanted instead of the 2 acer charger that wouldnt raise a hair on a fly. Three ground rods really help get the best charge and try to put them where the ground is likely to stay wet.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

poly wire did not work for me after my grass was no longer as green as the grass outside of the fence..


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

jBlaze said:


> poly wire did not work for me after my grass was no longer as green as the grass outside of the fence..


how much voltage did you have running through it? Personally I have found that to be the key rather than the type of wire.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

My sister-in-law uses it for her angoras. I think they run 6 strands. I forget what charge they are running on it but it is pretty hefty. We're working on a paddock now using it but don't have it quite ready for a test run yet.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I bought the poly wire and consider it a waste of money. The steel wires break very easy and the poly wire itself stretches and stretches and do not keep goats in. I would recommend rope or wire.


----------

